# Need help - speeding violation ticket



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> *Bull. You could not go on the turnpike at 150, even without traffic, safely. It's not engineered for those speeds. You might be able to go safely at that speed on some brief stretches, but I doubt it. And that's assuming you have a car that could do it. Sure, a BMW probably could, but not the average GM/Ford junker or honda civic. Besides, even with a 65mph limit, people still go 75-80 and teh mass cops don't do a thing about it. And that points to the real problem, which is variable speeds on highways. If everyone's going about the same speed, it's easier to avoid accidents. But if you come up on a car doing 55 while you're going 110, you need to jump on the brakes pretty hard. Not particularly safe.
> 
> As for Montana, Wyoming, etc., they have, IIRC, a 75mph limit outside of cities. Given the condition of the roads, that's reasonable for the most part. Montana did away with its no limits, because it was entirely discretionary with the cops. No telling whether 90 was okay or not. *


:tsk: Of course you wouldn't do 150mph. And, of course the roads are not engineered for it. I was just making a point that there are stretches of road and situations where the 65mph limit is simply a joke. As I said before, any Autobahn-like rules are out of the question. But increasing speeds for cars by 10-20 mph is very safe, since as you said a lot of people already drive that fast. It would just be nice to go 75-85 mph without having to worry about cops.

As far as the pike... it's a toll road, and with the volumes it carries, they could esily afford variable speed limit signs. Make it 55 at rush hour if you want, but Sunday at 5am, make it 85-95mph. I say this because it is three lanes. Slow people will learn to stay out of the left lane. And despite what you may think, *most* people would be afraid to go 85mph on a crap car that rattles and vibrates at over 65mph. Most people do 75mph in the pike anyway, but there are quite a few who never go over 65-70. They don't drive faster because they choose not to, not because they are afraid of getting a ticket when there are people blowing by them every two seconds.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

> With the roads and cars we have today 120mph (if any) should be the speed limit.


HA! I'd never leave the house! And when I did...I would be driving a platinum-reinforced Hummer with steel bar extensions and massive wheels. All those women in ML320s reading and doing their nails while on the phone who just happen to be driving, can hit me then all they want...:thumbdwn:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Motown328 said:


> *HA! I'd never leave the house! And when I did...I would be driving a platinum-reinforced Hummer with steel bar extensions and massive wheels. All those women in ML320s reading and doing their nails while on the phone who just happen to be driving, can hit me then all they want...:thumbdwn: *


1. Driving at 120mph is not as easy as you think. A lot of women would be very scared to do 100mph, nevermind on an SUV. Top speed on the ML is 110mph last time I checked. There is a reason for it. Few SUV's feel comfortable at highway speeds over 80mph. It's just hard for us in America to conceive having a speed limit that we willingly choose not to exceed.

2. Platinum would do nothing to protect you. Structurally, it is actually a pretty horrible material. Nevermind that your bumper would cost about 2 million dollars. Maybe you ment titanium?:eeps:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*web site*



Mark_325i said:


> *This is an urban legend, and it is false. Check out h
> p://www.snopes.com/autos/law/ticket.asp. *


Is that the right web address? I can never get through.
vern


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

www.snopes.com/autos/law/ticket.asp


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

"Lastly you might try you were going with the flow of traffic (isn't that route primarily a trucker route.) Claim you really where not aware and the officer wrote a "lazy ticket" meaning everyone was speeding but he picked you outta the other speeders just because. MAke sure you point out that you have a clean record with no moving violations. 
Chances are whomever reads it will fine you cost but no points. "

about that...once while comming home late I was stopped for speeding, the cop clocked me pretty fast, cant recall how fast but I started that argument that everyone was doing it ( I was a kid then) the cop asked me if I fish, I said yes, he said "ever catch all the fish in a lake" nuff said I learned a lesson

Another time I breezed through a stop sign, almost stopped, cop saw me and pulled me over, I said I slowed down... he said, " If I started swinging my nightstick over your head right now would you be screaming for me to slow down or would you ask for me to stop?"

I like to think I learned somthing from that....


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

FalconGuy said:


> *"Lastly you might try you were going with the flow of traffic (isn't that route primarily a trucker route.) Claim you really where not aware and the officer wrote a "lazy ticket" meaning everyone was speeding but he picked you outta the other speeders just because. MAke sure you point out that you have a clean record with no moving violations.
> Chances are whomever reads it will fine you cost but no points. "
> 
> about that...once while comming home late I was stopped for speeding, the cop clocked me pretty fast, cant recall how fast but I started that argument that everyone was doing it ( I was a kid then) the cop asked me if I fish, I said yes, he said "ever catch all the fish in a lake" nuff said I learned a lesson
> ...


LOL. Good stories. At least the cops had a good retort, which they should given they've heard the lines 1000s of times.


----------



## DMD (May 23, 2002)

Does anyone know exactly which states/cities share speeding violation information with other states. Is Brookline, MA on that list or will my insurance company find out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

" The Nonresident Violator Compact assures nonresident motorists in member states they'll receive the same treatment as resident motorists. When drivers receive traffic citations in member states, they must fulfill the terms of that citation or face the possibility of license suspension in their home state until they meet those terms. Nonresident drivers have due process protection and cannot be detained out of state. Currently, 44 states and the District of Columbia are members of the compact. Alaska, California, Michigan, Montana, Oregon and Wisconsin are nonmembers. The compact doesn't apply to parking or standing violations. Highway weight limit violations and violations of Hazmat transportation laws.

The National Driver License Compact exchanges violation information with other states and the District of Columbia. Out-of-state violations become part of your NJ driving record. Georgia, Massachusetts, Michigan, Tennessee and Wisconsin are nonmember states. "

http://www.aamva.org/drivers/drv_compactsNRVC.asp


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Three comments:

1) You were speeding.
2) A radar detector is a tool and it's not a get out of speeding for free card. I wouldn't be mentioning that I had one in court either.
3) You played the speeding game poorly. :tsk:


----------



## 325kid (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey Gobber Duke, be a man and pay Boss Hog the fine. No way in hell is the officer not going to show. If you go to court, you'll be done in 5 minutes. Guilty, pay the court - next case please. You'll be lucky if they don't slap on a stupidity fine. If your real lucky the court secretary is a horny slut looking for a bad boy with an attitude. Don't waste your, officers, and courts time.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

> 1. Driving at 120mph is not as easy as you think. A lot of women would be very scared to do 100mph, nevermind on an SUV. Top speed on the ML is 110mph last time I checked. There is a reason for it. Few SUV's feel comfortable at highway speeds over 80mph. It's just hard for us in America to conceive having a speed limit that we willingly choose not to exceed. 2. Platinum would do nothing to protect you. Structurally, it is actually a pretty horrible material. Nevermind that your bumper would cost about 2 million dollars. Maybe you ment titanium?


1. That's the whole point. If the speed limit went up to 120, I would never leave the house! Too many people would be out there saying, "HEY! I can drive this!!!" CRASH!!!

2. Exactly my point. Expensive and useless. Just like most SUVs.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Motown328 said:


> *1. That's the whole point. If the speed limit went up to 120, I would never leave the house! Too many people would be out there saying, "HEY! I can drive this!!!" CRASH!!!
> 
> 2. Exactly my point. Expensive and useless. Just like most SUVs. *


Ah, common, SUV's aren't useless. Look at all the 98-pound housewives that use them as $40K rolling phone booths. I also heard that they're pretty good for putting makeup on while driving to work.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

*Here's how to fight a speeding ticket:*

You don't. You probably will not win. You have two choices:
Pay the fine and take the points or plead it down. You can probably plead it down by calling the cop or the Court. Like someone said, you pay the fine for something like parking on pavement and you get no points.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

ff said:


> *Ah, common, SUV's aren't useless. Look at all the 98-pound housewives that use them as $40K rolling phone booths. I also heard that they're pretty good for putting makeup on while driving to work. *


:rofl:


----------



## lili (Jun 9, 2003)

mbr129 said:


> *1. Driving at 120mph is not as easy as you think. A lot of women would be very scared to do 100mph, nevermind on an SUV. Top speed on the ML is 110mph last time I checked. There is a reason for it. Few SUV's feel comfortable at highway speeds over 80mph. It's just hard for us in America to conceive having a speed limit that we willingly choose not to exceed.*


Driving at 120 isn't that difficult for men _or_ women. Driving at 120 _in traffic_, on the other hand, is a lot harder. Driving at 120 in traffic _in Florida_ is almost impossible!

Also, I've seen just as many men with cell phones plastered to their ears in one hand and coffee or soda in the other. And since when did the left lane become the cell phone lane?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

lili said:


> *Driving at 120 isn't that difficult for men or women. Driving at 120 in traffic, on the other hand, is a lot harder. Driving at 120 in traffic in Florida is almost impossible!
> 
> Also, I've seen just as many men with cell phones plastered to their ears in one hand and coffee or soda in the other. And since when did the left lane become the cell phone lane? *


I beg to differ. I was in a brand new BMW designed for high speeds traveling at 120mph in the Autobahn, and my fiancee (who is a very spirited driver for a woman) was very scared. She was fine up to 100-105, but after that, no matter what car you are in, wind noise picks up, the scenery starts blurrying and you KNOW you are driving fast. Same deal when me and my college buddies drove in the Autobahn 3 years ago at 120mph. It is not comfortable cruising. It demands a lot of attention and it's stressful. Few cars feel that comfortable at 120mph that people who have little experience will just cruise along as if they were doing 70.

A perfect explanation for this is the fact that even in Germany not everyone drives that fast. Most people will only go about 100-110mph. And many will stick to 80-90. And these are people who have nice cars and grew up accustumed to these speeds.

And generally speaking men drive faster and more aggressively, making them more comfortable to try higher speeds. That is why men pay more for car insurance.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *I beg to differ. I was in a brand new BMW designed for high speeds traveling at 120mph in the Autobahn, and my fiancee (who is a very spirited driver for a woman) was very scared. She was fine up to 100-105, but after that, no matter what car you are in, wind noise picks up, the scenery starts blurrying and you KNOW you are driving fast. Same deal when me and my college buddies drove in the Autobahn 3 years ago at 120mph. It is not comfortable cruising. It demands a lot of attention and it's stressful. Few cars feel that comfortable at 120mph that people who have little experience will just cruise along as if they were doing 70.
> *


Hmm. Driving up to NHIS yesteday morning, 110-ish felt really comfortable and not excessive. But that was only for certain stretches, and still short of 120. :dunno:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *Hmm. Driving up to NHIS yesteday morning, 110-ish felt really comfortable and not excessive. But that was only for certain stretches, and still short of 120. :dunno: *


Because you drive a new BMW. Try doing that on a 94 Taurus wagon, or worse... a '95 wrangler, or other SUV's. And again, it was 110. There is a significant difference between 110 and 120. To slow down 10mph at those speeds takes as much distance as from going from 50 to a complete stop.

My point was not to say that people couldn't drive at 120mph. I am sure lots could. But a vision of seeing most people doing 120mph all the time is just wrong.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *Because you drive a new BMW. Try doing that on a 94 Taurus wagon, or worse... a '95 wrangler, or other SUV's. And again, it was 110. There is a significant difference between 110 and 120. To slow down 10mph at those speeds takes as much distance as from going from 50 to a complete stop.
> 
> My point was not to say that people couldn't drive at 120mph. I am sure lots could. But a vision of seeing most people doing 120mph all the time is just wrong. *


No, you're right. I wasn't disagreeing with you. There is a big difference between 110 and 120.

I also think that most people who drive excessively on the highway don't consider stopping distances.


----------

